# Grumpys On 17th September



## deebee (16/8/05)

I'm going to Adelaide for work next month and will have a few days off. I thought I would drop in on Grumpys on Saturday arvo/evening the 17th of September. If anyone wants to catch up, drop in for a drink so I can meet some of the Adelaide chapter.

I will probably book a cabin at the nearby resort/caravan park so if anyone wants to sleep it off, there might be a spare bed going, bring a swag.


----------



## Boots (16/8/05)

Hey deebee,

I'll do my best to make it mate. Was up there last week and the ESB was tasting superb so will be a good excuse to have a few more


----------



## Kai (16/8/05)

I reckon I might see if I can make it. Hard to tell between now and then though, being the busy social butterfly that I am.


----------



## jayse (16/8/05)

Ok doesn't take much to give me a reason to visit grumps and this is a very good reason.
Seeya then

Celebration day
Jayse


----------



## Batz (16/8/05)

Wish I could be there deebee , Grumpys always turn on a top night

And welcome back Jayse

Batz


----------



## big d (16/8/05)

same here.wish i was down that way.anyway deebee is a top bloke so i hope alot of adelaide brewers turn up and make deebee welcome as he does to me when im in perth.
have a good on dave

cheers
big d


----------



## Guest Lurker (16/8/05)

Hey Jayse
Deebee is hosting the Sandgroptoberfest a week after the Grumpys night, so dont you go getting him so messed up he misses the plane home!


----------



## Jazman (16/8/05)

i try and make it debee


----------



## deebee (16/8/05)

Cheers big d. Hope to see you again Boots and looking forward to meeting Jayse, Jaz, Kai and anybody else who feels moved. And for those who can't get to the hills on Saturday, I might have a beer in the city with The Drunk Arab on Friday night or the following Tuesday night or sometime.

And don't nobody go listening to that Guest Lurker. You get me as messed up as you like. :chug:


----------



## Doc (16/8/05)

Boots said:


> Hey deebee,
> 
> I'll do my best to make it mate. Was up there last week and the ESB was tasting superb so will be a good excuse to have a few more
> [post="72103"][/post]​



Gee, If only I had a customer in Adelaide that I had to visit mid Sept for a few days I'd be there .......... 





Doc


----------



## Boots (16/8/05)

Doc said:


> Gee, If only I had a customer in Adelaide that I had to visit mid Sept for a few days I'd be there ..........
> 
> Doc
> [post="72230"][/post]​




LOL - how's your VMware skills Doc? That's our best chance. Nothing too difficult - I've already done all the work, and you could have it scoped up in time for us to head up to Hahndorf . :chug: :beer:


----------



## Doc (16/8/05)

Ah yes Virtulisation. You really need the ESX version of the VMWare product. Have you played with the P2V stuff ? I think you need a visit 

Doc


----------



## Boots (17/8/05)

Yes, and Yes. we're getting value arleady


----------



## deebee (26/8/05)

So I will be dropping into Grumpys on Saturday night and hope to catch up with a few SA crew then. Also looks like I will be having a drink with the Drunk Arab on Friday night possibly in the city.

So if anyone in Adelaide feels like a few beers on a Friday night let us know and we'll work out when and where.

Not sure of my availability Fri night, but I'll probably be able to get into the city about 6 or 6.30, possibly earlier if things work out.


----------



## Aaron (29/8/05)

Well sounds like a good enough excuse to head up to Grumpy's to me. See you all there.


----------



## Boots (29/8/05)

The friday may end up being a more likely option for me actually.

Hope to be at one or the other


----------



## Kai (29/8/05)

The Friday might be good for me too, as well as the saturday. If you hit the town that night then let me know.


----------



## deebee (11/9/05)

Looks like Friday night is a goer so I will catch a tram into town and meet up with TDA about 6.30 or earlier if I can get away in time and call him.

I will be bringing a couple of bottles of Octoberfest to Adelaide with me. Anyone know anywhere we can safely crack a couple of our own bottles without offending the management? If the only answer you can come up with is Grumpys then I will save them for the Saturday night and maybe Grumpy Thomas won't mind... TDH??

Anyway I will be going to Grumpys on Saturday night for a feed and hopefully a few of you can come along to that as well.

:beer: 

 

:super:


----------



## deebee (11/9/05)

By the way, I have booked a cabin for Saturday night at the nearby Hahndorf resort. I bags the bed with sheets but there are two spare beds without linen for anyone who wants to bring a sleeping bag and pillow and avoid the drive home from Grumpys.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/9/05)

Why is adelaide so far away....


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (11/9/05)

deebee said:


> Looks like Friday night is a goer so I will catch a tram into town and meet up with TDA about 6.30 or earlier if I can get away in time and call him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I have emailed all the Adelaide guys on here :unsure: !

If not and you are interested in coming out to meet deebee on Friday in the city it's a 6:30 kick off at the German Club, Flinders St. Eat some pork knuckle, have a few beers and then check out the Belgian. Your all welcome  

C&B
TDA


----------



## Aaron (11/9/05)

I will be at Grumps on Saturday and will hopefully make it to the German club on Friday. Still has to be negotiated with the boss.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (11/9/05)

I hope you Crow Boys are gentle with Deebee, he's got a Sandgropetoberfest to organise the week after.


----------



## deebee (16/9/05)

I will have no trouble in getting away this arvo and will be meeting up with TDA around 5.30-5.45 and then at the German Club soon after.

I will bring along a longneck and see if we get a chance to drink it.

Then tomorrow night at Grumpys, phew... On the turps every night since I got here and feeling a bit rare at the moment. Probably just need some pork knuckle and I'll be right.


----------



## Boots (16/9/05)

I'll be early tonight so I'll head in to the city for around 5:45 - 6pm. I'll only be able to have 1 or two though as I'll be driving  

Seeyas there


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (16/9/05)

deebee, I would save the longneck for Grumpsters, don't know if the German club will take too kindly to BYO  

I will check to be sure.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Aaron (16/9/05)

I should be able to get in there early too. You will be able to pick me as I will be the one with the pint


----------



## roach (16/9/05)

i'll be there early too and will grab a cheap $2.00 schooner of coopers for a primer during happy hour which runs between 5:50 and 6:30 . Sadly happy hour doesn't apply to imported/german beers.


----------



## wee stu (16/9/05)

roach said:


> i'll be there early too and will grab a cheap $2.00 schooner of coopers for a primer during happy hour which runs between 5:50 and 6:30 . Sadly happy hour doesn't apply to imported/german beers.
> [post="77538"][/post]​



My office is in a hell of a location, about half way between the German and the Belgian - a couple of minutes walk from either :lol: . 

I should be there for happy hour too.

awrabest, stu


----------



## roach (16/9/05)

just got back from the German club as I could only stay for a few pints(Erdinger Weisse and DAB). Things were just starting to warm up!

Was great to meet deebee and catch up many of local AHB community - Jayse, TDA, tdh, Boots, Kai, Pedro(gulf), SteveSA, MAH, Wee Stu. Apologies if I have left anyone out.

Im sure there will be an update 2morow on the events.


----------



## Aaron (17/9/05)

roach said:


> just got back from the German club as I could only stay for a few pints(Erdinger Weisse and DAB). Things were just starting to warm up!
> 
> Was great to meet deebee and catch up many of local AHB community - Jayse, TDA, tdh, Boots, Kai, Pedro(gulf), SteveSA, MAH, Wee Stu. Apologies if I have left anyone out.
> 
> ...


Guess me and AnthonyMac are just not very memorable 

I managed to hang around a little longer and made it to the Belgian for a Hooegarden Grand Cru. The boys were still going when I left.

Now to prepare for tonight at Grumpy's.

Should be some pics up later as Kai was snapping away with his phone.


----------



## wee stu (17/9/05)

My doctor will be pleased with me - what, about 3 weeks allowed alcohol in one session?  And that was just the Tripel Karmeliet and Gulden Draak to round the evening out.

It was a top night, and I left Deebee safely in the taxi heading to his hotel in Glenelg. I never realised how early the trams stopped running in sleepy old Adelaide :lol: 

Don't think I have the stamina for Grumpys I'm afraid - and beside there is a certain footy match to park my bum in front of. Of course depending on that result, I might have to ignore medical advice again and drown my sorrows.

awrabest Dave, enjoy the rest of your stay.


----------



## roach (17/9/05)

Aaron said:


> [post="77700"][/post]​


Guess me and AnthonyMac are just not very memorable 


Should be some pics up later as Kai was snapping away with his phone.
[post="77740"][/post]​[/quote]

Sorry Aaron. I must have been sub consciously dirty on you for winning the door prize at the recent MSB night h34r: . Good to catch up with AnthonyMac and your self also.

Looking forward to seeing Kai's photos

Should be a top night up at the Grumps and almost tempted to come up, but would have a few of my junior apprentice brewers in tow, as SWMBO is interstate for the weekend. Tho the kids certainly love those pizza's mmmmmmm


----------



## tdh (17/9/05)

Should catch you punters at Grumpy's tonight for a quicky or 3.

BYO Oktoberfest no probs, anyone alse keen to drag some HB in is welcome.

tdh


----------



## roach (17/9/05)

what time is it kicking off tdh?


----------



## Aaron (17/9/05)

roach said:


> what time is it kicking off tdh?
> [post="77758"][/post]​



I think the plan was about 1830.


----------



## roach (17/9/05)

Thanks Aaron. Will prolly get there early with the little ones in tow for a pizza and a few half pints. Was gonna brew a CAP today, but will watch the footy this arvo, head up to grumps and do a brew tomorrow instead.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (17/9/05)

Thick head this morning <_< 

Top night, was great to meet deebee and chat over beers (love the Tripel Karmelite :super: )

Great turn out by the SA AHB chapter, all in fine form as well.

Hope the night at Grumpy's goes well.

C&B
TDA


----------



## wee stu (17/9/05)

roach said:


> what time is it kicking off tdh?
> [post="77758"][/post]​



I got the impression deebee was planning to be up there from some time in the early afternoon? 

But then again, what information my brain was capable of processing after midnight is questionable at best :blink


----------



## Mr Bond (17/9/05)

MMMMMMMM................this sounds tempting,even though I've gotta be @ work @ 6 in the mornin :angry: (sunday) to spread mulch for the corporation(albeit at double time). <_< 

Who exactly is comin up?


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (17/9/05)

Just got of the phone from deebee. He will be at Grumpy's at 6pm this evening.
Pretty sure Aaron, Kai and jayse are lobbing as well.

C&B
TDA


----------



## wee stu (17/9/05)

Have a good night all who make it to Grumpys. I am now too delicate, after the footy, to make it.

The good news, however, is that seeing as I won't be travelling to Melbourne next weekend now, I can brew instead  

Good things do come out of bad.


----------



## Mr Bond (17/9/05)

:angry: Too bad,too sad for me its too late to set out now....

Oh well another time ...... <_<


----------



## Kai (18/9/05)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Just got of the phone from deebee. He will be at Grumpy's at 6pm this evening.
> Pretty sure Aaron, Kai and jayse are lobbing as well.
> 
> C&B
> ...



Yep, that was about all the turnout ended up being. We stayed at Grumpy's till they kicked us out, then went down to the German Arms for another beer. Well, they had another beer, I was on water, coffee & coke for most of the night, was feeling more than a little delicate after last night.

Right now I think deebee and jayse are having a cleansing ale in their cabin, has definitely been good meeting deebee, there were some great stories tonight.


----------



## Aaron (18/9/05)

Just raised my head out of the haze of last night.

Was a good night. GT came down for a couple too and we even got to have a tasting of DeeBee's Octoberfest, which was a good beer.

The night could of got really messy but nobody would lend Jayse a pluto gun so all the beer was sruck in his kegs.


----------



## tdh (18/9/05)

Here's proof.

tdh

p.s. Kai, have you got pix of Friday night at the German Club and Belgian Beer Cafe?


----------



## Kai (18/9/05)

Yeah, I do have a few snaps from friday night. They're fairly low quality thanks to being from my phone's camera, but I'll get then online later today.


----------



## tdh (18/9/05)

Or if you want to see a few of these fellas in real life they are leaning on the bar as I type!

:beer: 

tdh


----------



## Kai (18/9/05)

Leaning how heavily?


----------



## Kai (18/9/05)

Okay, I've put some pictures online. There's only a few and they're pretty crap, I'd like to blame the camera phone for that but ultimately I think it was because the photographer was in no fit state to be photographing anything.

http://bb.mafmods.com/deebee/deebee.html


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/9/05)

Looks like you boys had heaps of fun...

Why is Adelaide so far away...


----------



## bradmcm (18/9/05)

and Jayse kept drinking until 6:15pm on Sunday.
Good work mate!


----------



## tdh (19/9/05)

and deebee spent the day napping under an old gumtree on Mount George 

tdh

p.s. Adelaide isn't far away, only 25 km down the bullock track!


----------



## Kai (19/9/05)

:lol:

I remember he said he wanted to get some walking done. I guess to the tree was far enough.


----------



## deebee (21/9/05)

Sitting in Adelaide airport ytypingon shit keyboard, but first computer I've been near in nearly a week. Great to read all these posts. I was humbled and h0onoured by the reception you guys put on. Friday night was a hellish blur and I am stunned at the money I went through at the Belgian Bar but what a delicious way to spend a quid. Thanks to Kai for the pictures to prove it wasn't justn a dream.

Then Grumpys what a place!! Thomas and Chris and Brad were the perfect hosts and more. The food on Saturday night was fine the beer was beautiful. Fond memories of the Biggles and the Smoked Porter especially. jThen on Sunday morning Jayse and I just stopped ijn for the atmosphere weren't even going to have a beer. Just a coffee and a tour of the brewery for me thanks. Just enough room maybe for one schooner of the porter and all of a sudden found my legs again and off we went. I think the Biggles tastes even better in the morning!! Had to get on a bus just to tear me and my liver away from that garden of eden in the Adelaide Hills. My genuine and sincere thanks to all at Grumpys.

Thanks to everyone else too, but especially to TDA Mark for waiting at a rainy tramstop to take me to the German Club and to Jayse for going hard both nights, sitting up late with a couple of Pale Ales to discuss the meaning of life and music and then smoothing it out the next morning with a couple of cleansing ales.

Thanks to the Adelaide chapter of the AHB. What a great community ypou have. A truly memorable visit.


----------



## jayse (22/9/05)

What a lovely weekend indeed!
Iam finally recovered and ready to go again although iam sure my bank account doesn't agree.
Was awesome meeting deebee and catching up for more beers than can possibly be counted.
Pork knuckle was great friday as was the weltenburger beers. By the time everyone was leaving the BBC I was well and truelly done and as usuall the last to leave.
The smoked porter and the biggles at grumpies were both sensational as was the hospitality and food as always. Not having had enough saturday nite I went and drank as much grumpies beer sunday as i could possible fit in. All in all a great weekend of beer.

Out on the tiles :chug: 
Jayse


----------



## big d (22/9/05)

good to see you back on board jayse.hope its a bit more regular this time round.
cya in november :chug: 


cheers
big d


----------

